# Ravens, Jaguars players kneel during national anthem after Trump's attacks on NFL



## shockedcanadian (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you imagine if their attendance and ratings continue to slide and come time for contract negotiations these same players lose 25% or more of their salary?  Or, when its time to renegotiate the TV deal, the league loses 25% of it's value?

Kneel for the U.S anthem but stand for God Save the Queen.  I think these players need to go into the rougher parts of London, or learn their history.  Or they could really practice what they preach and immigrate to England and learn the finer points of socialism.

Hey, if these players lose their salary I'm sure some will say it was for a good cause.  What precisely will have been accomplished is the question.  The next generation of football players who will earn 50% less than before can say, "I owe it to those who came before me, who paved the way"...

Oh, and while these rebels are doing this, the Invictus Games have begun.  Men and women losing their limbs, dealing with PTSD and representing their country and their flag with little fanfare or paychecks.  Makes these NFLer's look much smaller than they appear.

Ravens, Jaguars players kneel during national anthem after Trump's attacks on NFL

Dozens of NFL players for the Baltimore Ravens and Jacksonville Jaguars showed a unified front on Sunday and kneeled as the national anthem played during the start of their game in London, defying President Trump’s attacks on the league's athletes.

Those who were not kneeling, including the coaches on both teams and Jaguars owner Shahid Khan, locked arms during the national anthem at the game in London’s Wembley Stadium. Players taking a knee during the performance included Ravens linebacker Terrell Suggs and C.J. Mosley, wide receiver Mike Wallace and safety Lardarius Webb as well as Jaguars running back Leonard Fournette, linebacker Dante Fowler, defensive tackle Calais Campbell, defensive end Yannick Ngakoue and cornerback Jalen Ramsey.

The players then stood up for “God Save the Queen,” the British anthem.

The Jaguars tweeted a photo of the defiant message shortly after with the caption: “Unity.” Ravens owner Steve Bisciotti released a statement posted on Twitter after the incident, saying: “We recognize our players’ influence. We respect their demonstration and support them 100 percent. All voices need to be heard. That’s democracy in its highest form.”


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 24, 2017)

NFL Franchises Split Record $7.8B in Revenue - Football Stadium Digest

Networks generating record ad revenue for NFL games


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 24, 2017)

Even Trump's buddy:


----------



## Toro (Sep 24, 2017)

I disagree with the players who are kneeling.  

I don't think politics should be in sports.  

If players want to get involved in their free time, fine.  But it's best left off the field.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah, believe it or not, we have google in Canada too:

*The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium*
The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium

*NFL still confident in Los Angeles market despite attendance for Rams, Chargers games*
NFL still confident in Los Angeles market despite attendance for Rams, Chargers games
*
NFL viewership down and study suggests it’s over protests*
NFL viewership down and study suggests it’s over protests
*
Saturday’s Texas-USC had more in attendance than Sunday’s Rams and Chargers games. Combined.*
Texas-USC had bigger crowd than Rams and Chargers games combined


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 24, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Yeah, believe it or not, we have google in Canada too:
> 
> *The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium*
> The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium
> ...


Tell me about the $$$ bitch.  That's what the NFL cares about.  You inbred kooks can cry all day about this.  Go ahead and stop watching football.  Have fun, bye!


----------



## Toro (Sep 24, 2017)

Official NFL attendance can be found here.

2013 NFL Attendance Data | Pro-Football-Reference.com

Total official attendance for all games for each year are

2013 - 17.51 million
2014 - 17.58 million
2015 - 17.51 million
2016 - 17.79 million

That's official attendance.  That's not actual attendance, i.e. the number of people who actually show up.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Sep 24, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, believe it or not, we have google in Canada too:
> ...



I will be watching the Cowboys and supporting patriotism and those grateful for what they have in life.  I'm sure many latte Snowflakes would rather see N Korea win than Trump just because they are drones who accept what their alt-left leaders tell them.

Sad.


----------



## Toro (Sep 24, 2017)

BTW the Jags are absolutely destroying Baltimore.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Can you imagine if their attendance and ratings continue to slide and come time for contract negotiations these same players lose 25% or more of their salary?  Or, when its time to renegotiate the TV deal, the league loses 25% of it's value?
> 
> Kneel for the U.S anthem but stand for God Save the Queen.  I think these players need to go into the rougher parts of London, or learn their history.  Or they could really practice what they preach and immigrate to England and learn the finer points of socialism.
> 
> ...



Excellent. Good for them.  

El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido.


----------



## Toro (Sep 24, 2017)

Through three quarters, the Jags are up 37-0, have outgained the Ravens 396-72, and have 23 first downs to Baltimore's 5.

Who saw that coming?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Yeah, believe it or not, we have google in Canada too:
> 
> *The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium*
> The NFL is getting hammered after another game was played in a half-empty stadium
> ...



You realize that NFL has been tanking in interest for years, right?
As has baseball....
As has basketball...
As has NASCAR....
As has............. better sit down for this ......... hockey.  At least in this country.

Your point then?


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 24, 2017)

Fantasy Football is the only thing keeping the NFL alive.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

Toro said:


> I disagree with the players who are kneeling.
> 
> I don't think politics should be in sports.
> 
> If players want to get involved in their free time, fine.  But it's best left off the field.



You are correct sir.  Politics should not be in sports.  Therefore get the fucking national anthems out of it, and there won't be any.

Not rocket surgery.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 24, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> I'm sure many latte Snowflakes would rather see N Korea win than Trump just because they are drones who accept what their alt-left leaders tell them.



Wow you're so butthurt over this that you accuse people who support the players' free speech of supporting North Korea?  Geez... when emotion blinds you.

P.S. - fuck the Cowgals


----------



## jwoodie (Sep 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> You are correct sir. Politics should not be in sports. Therefore get the fucking national anthems out of it, and there won't be any.



Shall we get rid of the Flag too, Comrade?


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

Toro said:


> BTW the Jags are absolutely destroying Baltimore.


Are the black players rioting and looting the town?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

jwoodie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct sir. Politics should not be in sports. Therefore get the fucking national anthems out of it, and there won't be any.
> ...



Fine with me.  I don't do fetishism.

Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2017)

one of the all time great rope a dopes.......thanks Trump


----------



## miketx (Sep 24, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> one of the all time great rope a dopes.......thanks Trump


This is why liberals will always lose: They are too stupid to see what is happening. Trump hasn't done this, the players and owners have done it to themselves, but like the imbeciles who blame Trump for hurricanes and Trump for Korea, these modern imbeciles cannot help but keep going over the falls in a barrel.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 24, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> one of the all time great rope a dopes.......thanks Trump


Players are punching themself in the face roboticly cause Trump........comedy gold


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with the players who are kneeling.
> ...


The Star Spangled Banner sucks anyways.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2017)

miketx said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > BTW the Jags are absolutely destroying Baltimore.
> ...


See?  That's the thing....this has been a peaceful protest all along....something that the Right, the Alt-Right, the trumpanzees keep whining that minorities and the Left are incapable of doing.   Yet here it is.....and you still whine.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> NFL Franchises Split Record $7.8B in Revenue - Football Stadium Digest
> 
> Networks generating record ad revenue for NFL games


Conservative boycott is bringing the NFL to its knees


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

I never watch sports, so i don't know the answer to this. Maybe some Trump supporter can answer this. Do they play the National Anthem before Wide World of Wrestling events? I can't help but wonder if they stand up to honor the Anthem before they start bashing each other over the head with folding metal chairs.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 24, 2017)

Trump has once again blundered into yet another political minefield, the consequence of his incompetence and lack of political acumen.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 24, 2017)

Toro said:


> I disagree with the players who are kneeling.
> 
> I don't think politics should be in sports.
> 
> If players want to get involved in their free time, fine.  But it's best left off the field.


In a free and democratic society it’s naïve and unwarranted to believe that free expression should be relegated solely to specific venues, or excluded from others.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

I saw a picture of the owner of the Minnesota Vikings, and he was NOT wearing a flag lapel pin! Run the SOB out of the country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Defiant1 (Sep 24, 2017)

As CIC Pres. Trump needs to pull all military appearances and stop flyovers from all major sports now.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> I never watch sports, so i don't know the answer to this. Maybe some Trump supporter can answer this. Do they play the National Anthem before Wide World of Wrestling events? I can't help but wonder if they stand up to honor the Anthem before they start bashing each other over the head with folding metal chairs.



I'm still waiting for a valid explanation of why a baseball field full of Cuban, Venezuelan, Dominican, Japanese, Korean, Taiwanese, Colombian, Australian, Russian, Curaçaoan, South African, Mexican and Panamanian players can't start until we run a national anthem.

Or why we're not also running the national anthems of Cuba, Venezuela The DR, Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Colombia, Australia, Russia, Curaçao, South Africa, Mexico and Panama.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

This just in. Trump tweets that he will utterly destroy the NFL, right after he nukes N. Korea!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> This just in. Trump tweets that he will utterly destroy the NFL, right after he nukes N. Korea!



"I will build a wall around the NFL and make MLB pay for it"


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> As CIC Pres. Trump needs to pull all military appearances and stop flyovers from all major sports now.


Good...because the NFL was charging the military/government for those patriotic presentations anyways.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I never watch sports, so i don't know the answer to this. Maybe some Trump supporter can answer this. Do they play the National Anthem before Wide World of Wrestling events? I can't help but wonder if they stand up to honor the Anthem before they start bashing each other over the head with folding metal chairs.
> ...


Well,if we play Toronto or Montreal, we play the Canadian anthem....which is better, btw.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

Trump has really stepped into it this time. I thought that he had run out of groups to insult, but he surprised us once again! I am sure that before he leaves office, he will find a way to insult his Christian base, probably by comparing himself favorably to christ.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 24, 2017)

What's funny to me is that kneeling is the traditional posture of subservience.  Those that kneel are promoting plantation thinking IMO.  That's why the Democrats like their blacks takin' the knee because its the same as saying 'yessa massa.'


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I never watch sports, so i don't know the answer to this. Maybe some Trump supporter can answer this. Do they play the National Anthem before Wide World of Wrestling events? I can't help but wonder if they stand up to honor the Anthem before they start bashing each other over the head with folding metal chairs.
> ...


Because this is the United States of America.  Our ball field, our homeland, our anthem.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 24, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


>




I didn't know Inspector Clouseau was at the game!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> This just in. Trump tweets that he will utterly destroy the NFL, right after he nukes N. Korea!


Impossible.  The owner's have already destroyed the NFL.  Before long the stadiums will be so empty they will resort to photo shop pics.  It's likely some have already resorted to such tactics.  President Trump is right.  The owner's should fire these players but it would probably be too little too late.  Too much baggage with the NFL.  Cheating, backroom deals, crooked owners, out of control players - horrible role models for our youth, disgraceful selection of Super Bowl entertainers.  The American people have had enough - it does appear.  Thank God.  Looks like Americans are coming to their senses about this - finally.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> What's funny to me is that kneeling is the traditional posture of subservience.  Those that kneel are promoting plantation thinking IMO.  That's why the Democrats like their blacks takin' the knee because its the same as saying 'yessa massa.'



Leo, I think that your wife has made you sit through Gone with the Wind, once too many times.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > What's funny to me is that kneeling is the traditional posture of subservience.  Those that kneel are promoting plantation thinking IMO.  That's why the Democrats like their blacks takin' the knee because its the same as saying 'yessa massa.'
> ...



Stupid joke....So....Tell me...How is kneeling during the Anthem protesting anything?  Seems to me it is an act of reverence to the flag.   I think Brit Hume said Godell should declare kneeling an act of reverence to the flag.  Then, what would those players have to do?  Lay down?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Well, I thought it over very carefully. I could choose to support Trump, and his effort to shred the first amendment to the constitution, or I could support the people who resist Trump, and his effort to shred the 1st amendment to the constitution. It was a really hard choice, but I guess that rewriting the constitution of the US to suit Trump's rant is too expensive, considering how many copies of it have been distributed....

Incidentally, in 1943, in the middle of WW2, mind you, the SC ruled that you don't have to stand for the pledge of Allegiance, either.

That is what FREEDOM is all about.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 24, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



You seem to forget that the flag represents the Constitution.  The notion that Trump is shredding the 1st amendment is ludicrous.   Those players are not exercising anything but their own subservience to liberalism and racist Democrats who have managed to preserve the plantation.  Maybe there IS something to American football brain injury.

'Incidentally' that SCOTUS ruling had to do with religious freedom of the Jehovah's Witnesses.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 24, 2017)

Leo123 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The SC ruling is unconditional. 

And the flag does not represent the Constitution. The Constitution represen ts itself, which is why it is constitutional to burn the flag. 

Don't give up your day job to practice law, Leo.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 24, 2017)

> The SC ruling is unconditional.
> 
> And the flag does not represent the Constitution. The Constitution represen ts itself, which is why it is constitutional to burn the flag.
> 
> Don't give up your day job to practice law, Leo.



The case was about religious freedom.  Look it up.  The Constitution is the U.S. and the flag represents the U.S.  Show how that is not true.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 25, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> I will be watching the Cowboys and supporting patriotism and those grateful for what they have in life.  I'm sure many latte Snowflakes would rather see N Korea win than Trump just because they are drones who accept what their alt-left leaders tell them.
> 
> Sad.


How 'bot dem Cowboys?







shockedcanadian


----------



## Manonthestreet (Sep 25, 2017)

NFL Arrest Statistics
It has been 0 Days since the last arrest.





Average: 7 Days | Record W/O arrest: 65Days


----------



## Missourian (Sep 26, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I will be watching the Cowboys and supporting patriotism and those grateful for what they have in life.  I'm sure many latte Snowflakes would rather see N Korea win than Trump just because they are drones who accept what their alt-left leaders tell them.
> ...


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 26, 2017)

Missourian said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


^ Poor snowflake


----------

